# Have I left it too late?



## barceloner (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello everyone,

So I came to Barcelona on the 22nd July 2017 and apart from about 3 weeks back in London I've remained here since. I think I've been a bit too relaxed about declaring that I plan to live here, as in, I've done nothing about it!

As I live with my partner I've not needed to provide an NIE number for anything and I'm also working remotely for my English employer so have not needed one for that reason either.

As of today I've lived here 160 days and from what I understand I'm considered resident here once I've spent 183 days in Spain.

I can imagine the process will take a while, so my question is: have I left it too late and am I' likely to have any problems with being able to stay past the 183 days whilst my application is processed?

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

barceloner said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So I came to Barcelona on the 22nd July 2017 and apart from about 3 weeks back in London I've remained here since. I think I've been a bit too relaxed about declaring that I plan to live here, as in, I've done nothing about it!
> 
> ...



It's 183 days in a CALENDAR (tax) year - so you're fine.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> It's 183 days in a CALENDAR (tax) year - so you're fine.


However, the OP does need to register as resident


----------



## rafiki (Sep 4, 2011)

It is a 90 day period after which one should register as a resident. Once you have been here for 183 days in a calendar year (=tax year) you become resident for tax purposes.


----------



## barceloner (Mar 12, 2017)

rafiki said:


> It is a 90 day period after which one should register as a resident. Once you have been here for 183 days in a calendar year (=tax year) you become resident for tax purposes.


Thanks for the reply all. rafiki, you say "should", as I haven't yet registered as a resident what are the implications, if you know?


----------



## rafiki (Sep 4, 2011)

barceloner said:


> Thanks for the reply all. rafiki, you say "should", as I haven't yet registered as a resident what are the implications, if you know?


I've not heard of anyone having any problem registering late.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

How long since those 3 weeks back in London? You might be able to say the first period in Spain was a holiday, and then you returned again on a permanent basis. Either way, there are much more pressing issues if you intend to become tax resident in Spain. Such as how you register to pay tax and social security, and potentially having to declare foreign assets.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Finally ignore the Catalan Indepenistas who will no doubt say you declare nothing to Spain as your living in the Catalan Republic,
as their UDI was short lived but like the prospect of England winning the World Cup - it hasn't stopped them dreaming !!


----------



## barceloner (Mar 12, 2017)

Chopera said:


> How long since those 3 weeks back in London? You might be able to say the first period in Spain was a holiday, and then you returned again on a permanent basis. Either way, there are much more pressing issues if you intend to become tax resident in Spain. Such as how you register to pay tax and social security, and potentially having to declare foreign assets.


I was there the first week in October and then back for the first two weeks of December.


----------



## barceloner (Mar 12, 2017)

Williams2 said:


> Finally ignore the Catalan Indepenistas who will no doubt say you declare nothing to Spain as your living in the Catalan Republic,
> as their UDI was short lived but like the prospect of England winning the World Cup - it hasn't stopped them dreaming !!


?

Thanks. I think.


----------



## barceloner (Mar 12, 2017)

normanosborn50 said:


> Hi, According me you are just fine just to ahead.


Thanks. Is this based on experience?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

barceloner said:


> Thanks. Is this based on experience?


I know lots of people who have registered late & had no problems whatsoever.


----------

